# New to Lyrica



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

So finally all my reaserach and trying so many other drugs finally paid off. I got a script for lyrica, this is my third day taking it. It makes my body tingly and numb it feels so good, plus a great euphoria it feels like a mix of MDMA and codiene (maybe because i mix it with codiene) but none the less its great. Im excited to finally be on a drug that could potentially help my SA. 
Im not sure why my doc agreed to put me on it, he seemed like he thought i was crazy at first but he told me all the risks and everything and i still wanted it so he said " Well your sticking to your guns, thats a good trait to have. So we could start it at 50mg twice a day and increase it in a couple weeks. Dont think of yourself as a guinnea pig but if this works for you i will use this for other paitients who dont respond well to SSRI's"
I was shocked since im only 17, I think it will go very well just form the last couple days ive been on it, SO happy i have this opportunity.
Is there anything i should know about this medication? Any stories/ experiences you had with lyrica? Any info is appreciated.

Sincerely SmArTiEs.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am on 200 BID of Lyrica. So far the only thing I've noticed is I'm more drowsy and my appetite is increased. It does nothing for my pain nor anxiety.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I tested it out today at the mall and a party and it was great, really helped my anxiety. By the way if it does nothing for your pain or anxiety why do you take it?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

It has a mild anxiolytic effect for me but at higher doses (450mg) it makes me feel drunk and is generally undesirable. I still take 150mg once a week though as part of a regime.

I don't get any of the euphoria that some people describe. I was hoping I would get similar euphoria to as that which I get from Phenibut.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

lyrica is Zyperxa right? its an antipsychotic 
they tend to knock you out but then again u can feel pretty sedated and like you are floating, well thats what happened to me on haldol but the risperidone :afr that gave me the shakes and tingles and horrors but lyrica seems to be working and if u can handle the appetite increase and its not making u do anything silly or turning u into a zombie then its working for u


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I was testing lyrica at 75mg and 150mg but it didn't do much.
Tried 225mg today and it was great - I was light headed for the first 30 or so minutes, but then no anxiety and a nice calm feeling.
Will rotate it with my clonazepam every week to try and avoid tolerance issues (although I know they both affect the same GABA areas so am not sure that will help)..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Arisa1536 said:


> lyrica is Zyperxa right? its an antipsychotic...


No, they're not related in any way.

Lyrica is a drug marketed for the pain of fibromyalgia (sp?).

Zyprexa is the antipsychotic from hell that will make you feel drugged as you eat everything in sight.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I was on lyrica for nerve pain for a bit. Its an awesome drug.

It definitely helps my anxiety (and nerve pain too). I did run out and I did experience withdrawal; not anything like benzos but still uncomfortable. I did not do a taper. 

Seems to work better at doses between 200-400mg. I was prescribed only 50mg 3x daily and you grow tolerant to it fairly quick. 

My doc wants me to take less xanax and has tried suggesting substitute drugs like the pathetic Buspar. I might suggest lyrica as an option since I already know it helps me. 

It seemed for me that lyrica would only help my anxiety when used p.r.n. . I did get a bit high from it as well. Also, when I was on lyrica, I had compulsions to do other drugs; which I did. I think part of that was just anxiety was lessened so it was easier to ask for drugs.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

oops forgive me sorry lol i was getting confused with olanzapine
lyrica is pregabalin right?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> oops forgive me sorry lol i was getting confused with olanzapine
> lyrica is pregabalin right?


Yes.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Definately not like Zyprexa, that stuff just knocked me out for 12 hours. I would never be able to function on that.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Lyrica is cool. Can be highly effective but easy to build a tolerance to. Up to the point where 600mgs isn't cutting it. So cycling it might work.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Are there any more positive stories about Lyrica?


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hard to say, I don't really use it anymore. 

At first it worked amazing, I would say for the first few weeks on/off. But I didn't stay on it for longer then 7 days at a time. Some say you need to stay on it longer to get the proper effect, others say the anxyliotic effects go away and tolerance sets in if you continue. 

In any case, it doesn't make me tired like a benzo, it is somewhat stimulating, but makes me very hungry and spacey, hard to focus. 

Not a fan anymore, but YMMV


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Lyrica works, but tolerance is built quickly. The first dose was like benzo+opioid, blissful state. Now I take high doses, and it's too expensive. I'm going to take it along with bupropion, to alleviate anxiety and exclude the risk of seizures from high doses of bupropion. Lyrica is an anticonvulsant.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

My experience with Lyrica was initially positive and I found it helpful in social situations, but the effect seemed to wear off quite quickly and then I just ended up feeling intoxicated and slightly dizzy. There was a bit of euphoria but nothing like an opiate or benzo for me. The only drug I have experienced I can compare it to is GHB and the effect for me is very similar but just not pro-social like GHB.

I used to take 200-150mg but then dropped down to 75mg because of the cost (was buying it privately off-script). I also tried 600mg which made me totally intoxicated to the point of not being able to walk straight.

What put me off this drug is the risk of cancer tumours[1], I don't want to scare anyone taking it, but they have had tumours from one lab rats test I believe. Only one test and at very high doses, way above what a human would be able take. Nevertheless it turned me off me this drug, plus it wasn't really a very good SA treatment for me personally anyway.

[1] http://www.rxlist.com/lyrica-drug.htm (see page 4)


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought this thread was about some cool music + lyrics website.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I take 150mg a couple of days a week and find it has some anxiolytic effect. Better than nothing for sure.

Maybe the trick is to only take it PRN or infrequently so as not to build up a tolerance?


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> I take 150mg a couple of days a week and find it has some anxiolytic effect. Better than nothing for sure.
> 
> Maybe the trick is to only take it PRN or infrequently so as not to build up a tolerance?


I think you're absolutely right. I have taken it off and on with long breaks, and when I took it regularly it just seemed to not work as well but when I take a few weeks off it makes me more euphoria and socially happy.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I think it works and feels great. Obviously not as anxiolytic as a benzo but still.

Only problem is the sex side effects


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> Only problem is the sex side effects


not as bad as SSRI's I guess


----------

